# Photooey Plugin - Put Your Photos and Videos on Your Own Website, not Theirs



## areohbee (Apr 11, 2010)

Flash-based full-screen photo and video presentation for your website. Includes plugin to automatically format and upload your photos from Lightroom together with supporting text and audio if desired.

Photooey - Its what _I_ use.

Rob


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2010)

Neat idea Rob, like a LR/Viewer for the web. I'd use it if it were 'prettier' - it just looks a bit too much like Windows for me at the moment.

BTW, if you get into full screen mode, there doesn't seem to be a button to get out. That'd have my parents pressing the power button on the computer to get out.


----------



## areohbee (Apr 11, 2010)

> Neat idea Rob


 - Thanks Victoria.



> I'd use it if it were 'prettier'


 - Your not the first person to have that reaction. - Maybe one day I'll spiff it up and make it customizable...



> there doesn't seem to be a button to get out


 - There's an "Exit Full-Screen Mode" item on the options menu, but I hear you - it needs to be on the control bar. If you press me, I might be able to give you the excuses for why its not. For now, let me just say "thanks for pointing that out".

-R


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2010)

[quote author=areohbee link=topic=9538.msg643'6#msg643'6 date=127'977953]Maybe one day I'll spiff it up and make it customizable...
[/quote]

Friendly piece of advice... I know you love programming - you might do better to concentrate on fewer plug-ins and doing them really well rather than doing lots of plug-ins that do little things, particularly where there are already well known plug-ins that do those little things. 

Good solid plug-ins get a lot more publicity without you having to advertise them yourself. This would be a good example of a solution that's 'different' to everything else that's out there.


----------



## areohbee (Apr 11, 2010)

> you might do better to concentrate on fewer plug-ins and doing them really well


 - Noted (thanks).


----------

